# favorite pier?



## Bluesman17 (Feb 18, 2006)

I was just wondering what are yall's favorite pier to fish from and your favorite fish to catch their?
Mine is the seaview pier and I like to catch bluefish.


----------



## fishrulemylife (Jan 20, 2006)

Jolly Roger. I love catching just about anything, but blues and spanish on light tackle is always fun. Hopefully this year I'll catch my first king and then I can that's my favorite.


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

Sorry,but I'm a "planker ho"..  You could start at "the remains" of Kitty Hawk Pier and go all the way down OBX to Frisco,I loved and still love fishing them all.. Don't kingfish anymore,but when I did,I'd have to say Frisco and Kitty Hawk were at the top of the list.. Now as far as drum it would be Avon,Rodanthe,Avolon,and Nags Head,in that order..

As far as walking onto a pier,meeting friends,I don't feel like a stranger on any,because there is usually someone out there I know. Every yr more and more friends are made on the planks,wouldn't exchange that for anything.. Avon would have to be my favorite alround now because it seems as though every fall,I see more ole friends on that one that all the others... 

Would love to try the piers down south,just stay too busy on OBX...


----------



## Jesse Lockowitz (Feb 13, 2006)

Well, I am kinda biased, but I have had so many good times on my home pier, Bogue Inlet pier, that it is without a doubht my favorite.


Cant beat having a pier 5 minutes away from your house.


Jesse


----------



## matt anderson (Jan 29, 2006)

*Bip*



Jesse Lockowitz said:


> Well, I am kinda biased, but I have had so many good times on my home pier, Bogue Inlet pier, that it is without a doubht my favorite.
> 
> 
> Cant beat having a pier 5 minutes away from your house.
> ...



HECK YA Bogue inlet Pier all the way

Matt

_________________________________________
All in all we are just another brick in the wall


----------



## tater (Feb 16, 2006)

*no dout*

gotts to be BOGUE INLET PIER, been fishing there for bout 10 years now, caught my 1st king and cobia there and made a lot of reel good friends there to, some of the old timers took me in and taught me what i know about pier fishing and how to respect other fishermen and fisherladys, just hope some of the younger generation learns the same


----------



## Jesse Lockowitz (Feb 13, 2006)

who caught your first king dale?


Jesse


----------



## Topsailbum (Apr 10, 2003)

Has to be the Jolly Roger on Topsail Island. I'll chalk it up to luck and not skill or knowledge, I've caught my best fish there.


----------



## cuzdave (Jan 8, 2004)

I like Outer Banks Pier. You can snag all kinds of fish and the people are very friendly.


----------



## GWC (Nov 27, 2005)

risley(camp lejune)while it lasted now...toss up bogue - oak island


----------



## JayCamx23 (Apr 3, 2005)

> I like Outer Banks Pier. You can snag all kinds of fish and the people are very friendly.


so true. my fav too. i suppose we are all biased to the pier we fish. i would like to fish the southern piers sometime. especially ocean crest.


----------



## Singletjeff (Mar 27, 2005)

Uhm, I like the pier where the fish are biting LOL


----------



## Flash (May 20, 2004)

It has to be the Jolly Roger. The evening Spanish run is the best. Especially when Topsailbum just misses it.


----------



## Washer (Sep 29, 2004)

My fav was the Iron Steamer (God rest her soul). Nothing wrong with the fishing at Bogue Inlet Pier just gets a little crowded for me. I did enjoy watching Jesse fight a good size fish one afternoon. Had to get out of his way a few times.


----------



## FunnyFishMan (Nov 19, 2004)

I enjoy the Nags Head Pier. Can get pretty crowded in the summer months that I go down, but I always seem to catch something there. My son likes to see what others have and everyone seems very friendly and open to a strangers conversation.


----------



## MacPE6 (Feb 28, 2006)

I fish the Bogue Pier as it is all that is left down here. Iron Steamer, Triple S, and now the Sportsman are all gone. This summer will likely suck with all the extra people fishing. Will have to wait and see to make sure. Unless you like to surf fish, all we have for planking is Bogue unless you travel north to Hatteras or south to Wilmington area south.


----------



## pier-legend (Jan 14, 2004)

What has happened to the Oceanna Pier at Atlantic Bch.
I keep reading that the bogue inlet is the only pier on the island and I keep thinking the Oceanna Pier is still there.
Is it a done fact that the Sportsmans Pier is gone??


----------



## MacPE6 (Feb 28, 2006)

"Is it a done fact that the Sportsmans Pier is gone??"

Yes it is. I have not been up there to see for myself but reports in the area are that it is down and gone.


----------



## The Bucket (Mar 4, 2001)

*gotta give a shout out for ...*

the ol' JR @ Topsail Beach as having fished there most every summer from ~ 1984-1996, even worked the pier house couple of times, thanks Robin  Depe, Robby, the SKA gang, pier regulars, and even most of the Topsail touristas are a great bunch  

Last time I stopped by Spring 2002, plugged for blues and spoke w/Depe briefly, things hadn't changed all that much ~ still great ! Need to get back down that way until then hope there all doing well an catchin'em up  

`bucket aka MI Mark


----------



## bluerunner (Jun 30, 2003)

in NC i like Ocean Crest, but I haven't fished any of the OBX piers. In SC i like Apache


----------



## fishrulemylife (Jan 20, 2006)

Hey bucket, I just started fishin at the JR last August and everyone you mentioned is doing well. You should definitely come down and join us this year.


----------



## fishbone4_14_74 (Feb 7, 2005)

I Would Have To Say Any Wooden Structure That Will Get Ya Out Over Water ,,, And Just As Long As Im Catchin Something But More Into The Drum And Cobia,,, And With A Lil Luck Ill Get Myself A King This Year Or Maybe A Nice Tarpon


----------



## roam (Dec 15, 2003)

sportsmans pier is NOT gone and in fact will be OPEN this spring...unfortunately you are right it is eventually going to be torn down for condos...maybe this summer, BUT he plans on being open soon.


----------



## king&strut (Jun 17, 2004)

Jolly Roger-good down to earth people, fairly good fishing for kings especially in the fall, good for spanish, blues, and flounder, good food, don't have to worry about the kids getting lost, hotel management always tries to accomodate, laid back, can do anything you want on the pier-NO RULES to put up with......for southern piers-where you learn to really "cast" those anchors. No spinning reels allowed, ha ha.


----------



## AndyMc (Mar 2, 2006)

*Bogue Pier*

I'll be fishing the Bogue Pier and the nearby surf for the 1st time in early April. I prefer the surf becuase the kids get bored on a pier. What can I expect for fishing in the surf and/or pier in early April?


----------



## fishrulemylife (Jan 20, 2006)

K&S, what's the earliest you've been down to the JR to fish?


----------



## king&strut (Jun 17, 2004)

FRML, I usually start going down around May 15 depending on the spanish run and/or weather conditions. In years past the spanish start showing up around May 2-10 as long as the water is 65 degrees plus. Blues will be in way before that. Then, hopefully a king will come along when the water hits 70 along with a cobe. It will be interesting this year with all of these cold fronts and strong winds. It might be until June if this keeps up. Later, cluck-cluck-Gobble...........


----------



## Blues Brother (Jul 18, 2005)

bluerunner said:


> in NC i like Ocean Crest, but I haven't fished any of the OBX piers. *In SC i like Apache*


Word.  

I like Long Beach Pier in NC. Or should I say "liked".


----------



## jamorris (May 7, 2005)

I must say Bogue Inlet Pier is my home away from home. I would be there everyday if it won't for work.


----------



## Mastodon (Mar 3, 2006)

I love the Rodanthe Pier. Its really long, and it sways like a foot each way at the end of it. That pier is what really got me into fishing.


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

Mastodon said:


> I love the Rodanthe Pier. Its really long, and it sways like a foot each way at the end of it. That pier is what really got me into fishing.


 Ya haven't met a red headed guy who comes close to living there have ya??


----------



## Mastodon (Mar 3, 2006)

Drumdum said:


> Ya haven't met a red headed guy who comes close to living there have ya??


Haha i dont remember, i stayed in NC for a week 2 years ago, and fished almost every day at that pier except when the hurricane came. I caught my first bluefish, and my dad caught 2 red drum, both were 27 and a half inches. I will most likely be fishing there this summer.


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

Mastodon said:


> Haha i dont remember, i stayed in NC for a week 2 years ago, and fished almost every day at that pier except when the hurricane came. I caught my first bluefish, and my dad caught 2 red drum, both were 27 and a half inches. I will most likely be fishing there this summer.


 IF you do happen to come in contact with him this summer,take heed and listen to him,cause he flat out knows his stuff.. You will learn a lot from him,promise...


----------



## Ole Lucky (Oct 17, 2004)

I would have to say that Barnicle Bills (rest in peace) holds many fond moments including my first King, but now Jolly Roger gets a heads up for many of the same reasons others have already mentioned. Ever see that look a kid has that can't see over that top rail, reeling up that fish with all there might just waiting to see whats on the hook? Usually so excited they end reeling the snap swivel halfway down the rod. And then they just about explode with excitement over the massive pinfish they just wrangeled up? Can't wait to get a rod in my 6 month old's hands!!! Take care all!!!


----------

